# Where to buy Top Bar Frames



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

Guess what, this is exactly why I tell folks starting out to forget all this top bar nonsense. Because you can't buy replacement parts for top bars!


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

If you're handy with a table saw, then go at it. If not, I'm sure you have a carpenter who can make some for extra cash. (They might be expensive top bar frames) 
But once your saw is setup you can bang them out quickly.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

yes, you can buy replacement bars. Beeline Apiary and woodenware sells them for $1 plus shipping. They are 19" long, but you can cut the "ears" off so they fit a 17" TBH if needed.


----------



## Broglea (Jul 2, 2013)

As stated already, find a friend with a table saw that can make them for you. If you have no luck finding someone, then PM me. $2 a bar plus shipping. I used to sell custom made bars on ebay, but have since moved on to bigger things.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

The problem wit top bars is Many people make their own rendition of the economy hive as such they rarely follow any standardization. Part of the inventive nature of those who choose to go that rout. So you will most likely fine you have to make the bars. There is no real "Frame" in top bar hives, that is why they are called "Top Bar Hives"


----------



## richr58 (Jul 23, 2014)

warrior said:


> Guess what, this is exactly why I tell folks starting out to forget all this top bar nonsense. Because you can't buy replacement parts for top bars!


 this is a top bar forum. Why do you bother even reading these posts if you are so opposed to top bar. We WANT to keep bees in top bars so we are seeking advise from other top bar keepers. We don't really need to hear you did like of top bar bee keeping


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Cut a couple of 1 x 2s the length of your bars. Put them at the far end for now. After the brood nest is going put them in the middle of the brood nest where drawn comb on each side will act as a comb guide. When they are drawn you can move them to the edge of the brood nest... If you feel more motivated, rip them 1 1/4". If you feel even more motivated, cut a groove in them and glue some popscicle sticks in the groove...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Guess what, this is exactly why I tell folks starting out to forget all this top bar nonsense. Because you can't buy replacement parts for top bars!

Yes, but you don't need to buy anything. Find a couple of scraps of wood laying around and make two simple bars and you've fixed it... Try that on a Langstroth. 

>this is a top bar forum. Why do you bother even reading these posts if you are so opposed to top bar. We WANT to keep bees in top bars so we are seeking advise from other top bar keepers. We don't really need to hear you did like of top bar bee keeping

Yes, it's wonderful to have a top bar forum so those opposed know where to find you to bash you for your choices. If you're lucky you'll get at least one constructive reply before it degenerates. This one didn't get that far...


----------



## dixieswife (Apr 15, 2013)

What Michael Bush said (re: 1 x 2s). Cheap, easy, effective. Bees won't care if the bars don't match your existing bars. No reason to pay for shipping and you can cut your bars to match your own hive's width exactly and have some extras in case you want to replace the following boards later.


----------

